# GUMBO BREW - Dec. 1



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

We had kicked dates around for weeks, and the date that we settled on was Oct. 27 then we changed it to Nov. 17. Unfortunately, the day we decided on a date, you guys decided to go camping at McRae onNov. 17:banghead :banghead. Oh well, no big deal, we will just move the Gumbo Brew to Dec. 1; will probably work out better for more people because the major college football games are over and deer gun season not opened yet. But, if you can't make it, you're gonna miss some prize winning Gumbo, not to mention the other food, drink, and PFF friends. :hungry :letsdrink :grouphug

We will be ready mid-afternoon, come when you're ready, and stay until we run you off.:letsdrink You can come by water if you wish, and might be a good idea for some due to limited parking at our house. Maps and other instructions to follow, but for right now, put Dec. 1 on your calendar. When you can commit, please let us know if you plan to attend, that way we can make plans accordingly.

1676 College Parkway, Gulf Breeze, FL is the address; and, 723.2223 is Mitch's (fishn4real) cell#; 207-0933 is Lane's #(FishnLane).:letsparty


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Mitch the Mcree raft up is going to be November 16-18 weekend. Bring a pot and I may fix up a batch to bring also. Dont worry about the boat, some of us are willing to shuttle people on and off the island. If you guys need a ride just let us know.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

been looking forward to it since you first mentioned it mitch...i'll put it on the calander...

sam, we might take you up on the offer for a ride over to the camp out...there is a lot going on right now so planning far ahead isn't easy...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bamasam (10/18/2007)*Mitch the Mcree raft up is going to be November 16-18 weekend. Bring a pot and I may fix up a batch to bring also. Dont worry about the boat, some of us are willing to shuttle people on and off the island. If you guys need a ride just let us know.


Sam - thanks for correcting the dates for me. We had orignally set Oct. 27, then moved it to Nov. 17, same day as Raft up. 

Weplan tocome oversome way or other, but probably will not camp overnight. Would have a hard time getting our camper across the water.oke


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a few extra tents and I am sure we could round up enough if needed. Mike I will give you a call when it gets a little closer, you know you guys are welcome anytime on my boat. I will probably launch from Galvez so I could swing by the dock and pick you up.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Gumbo over on the island during a camp out sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the "camp out" AND the great gumbo at Mitch & Lane's!!!

Wooohoooo.... sure didn't want to miss it my first time around... but now... I can make it Mitch & Lane...looking forward to visiting with you guys and having a bowl of awesome gumbo!!! Let me know if you need me to bring anything... or need any help!!









Pam


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

For some of theGulf Coast's best homemade Gumbo - Sat. Dec. 1, 2007.

1676 College Parkway, Gulf Breeze. (Hwy. 98 East to College Parkway - at Winn Dixie; then North on College Parkway to 1676 on the right.)

If you can carpool, do it. Parking is limited, and please be respectful of neighbors' grass. There are a couple of vacant lots, one on down the street on the right; and another across the street just before you get to our house, where you can park on the edge of the street.

Starts around 3:30 in the afternoon and goes until we get tired of you. BYOB

:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty


----------

